# Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Teichianer, 
Beim Betrachten meines Pflanzenfilters frage ich mich des Öfteren, ob ich bei der Auswahl der Pflanzen wirklich ein glückliches Händchen hatte. Ca. 80 Prozent sind mittlerweile vom Wasserschaden (glaub ich) überwuchert Ja also wuchern tut's da, so wie's sein soll. Aber durch das alte, abgestorbene Laub gibt's da auch tierisch viele Fadenalgen und so einen Blau-schwarzen Belag, der aber nicht übel riecht. Der "vorfilter" (ähem) ist aber nahezu leer Ich frage mich schon, ob da noch irgendetwas gefiltert wird... Sollte ich die Pflanzen im Herbst rausschmeißen und durch andere ersetzen. Das Gänze läuft seit 3 Jahren eigentlich nicht schlecht? 
Ich zeig's Euch mal: 
Also Bilder hochladen klappt heute gar nicht
Lg eva


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Was ist denn bei dir ein wasserschaden?
Kann mir da momentan nichts drunter vorstellen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Eva,
die Pflanzen wandeln Nährstoffe in Pflanzenmasse um und müssen daher regelmäßig aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden.
Sind genügend Wucherer da, haben es die Fadenalgen ganz schwer sich auszubreiten.

Das ist nichts anderes wie ein gut gemähter Rasen, bei dem die Unkräuter nicht mehr wachsen, weil das Gras schön schnell wächst.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Der 'Wasserschaden' ist vermutlich ein Tippfehler und sollte 'Wasserschwaden' (Glyceria maxima) heißen.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Aha ... .
War schon spät ... 

Mandy


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Ja Sorry, Werner hat natürlich recht ich meinte Wasserschwaden. Was mich beschäftigt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Basis der Pflanzen verrottet und schwarz ist. Natürlich nur die von den vorjährigen, die ich längst abgeschnitten habe. Rausziehen ist nahezu unmöglich, da ich seinerzeit Lavagranulat genommen habe. Ich Versuchs mal wieder mit Bildern. 
Bevor ich's vergesse, Sorry für meine späte Reaktion, ich dachte das Einstellen hätte komplett nicht funktioniert. 
Lg Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Nachdem es mir nun endlich gelungen ist, ein Foto hochzulaufen, möchte ich euch noch dieses zeigen - vielleicht kann man hier besser sehen, was mich umtreibt
Lg Eva


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Eva,

hast Du die Fadenalgen im Filter oder im Teich?

Bei mir war es so, dass ich im Pflanzenfilter Fadenalgen hatte und im Teich nicht. Den Effekt haben viele hier bestätigt. Warum auch immer das so war. 

Sind die Algen im Filter, nenn das ganze Fadenalgenfilter und sei zufrieden. (Die mußt Du natürlich auch ernten)

Die alten Pflanzen müßten schon raus, aber ich würde das erst im Frühjahr sortieren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## zuza68 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

In unserem Filterbereich sieht es genauso aus .. es wuchert wie verrückt und es ist unmöglich, die alten Pflanzen rauszubekommen ohne die Wurzeln der neuen zu beschädigen ... Wasser riecht auch normal ... ich lass es so .. pfusch da nix rum .. komm da eigentlich gar nicht mehr hin durch die hohen __ Rohrkolben und __ Binsen .

lg
susanne.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Thomas und hallo Zuza, 
Habt vielen Dank für eure Antworten und ja Thomas - genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Die Fadenalgen wachsen schön im Pflanzenfilter und werden von mir dort geerntet:smoki
Dort wachsen tatsächlich viiiele Algen aber im Teich auch:__ nase
Dort vor allem an den Unterwasserpflanzen. Naja das kennt man ja und ist auch nicht das Problem. Aber neuerdings finde ich auch Stellen mit blaugrünen Puscheln, daraus schließe ich, dass es mit der Filterwirkung meines Pflanzenfilters nicht weit her ist. Schätze da filtert sich nix! Gleichzeitig findet sich im "Vorfilter" auch so gut wie nix
Ich zeig' s euch mal: 
Lg eva


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hi Eva,

Deine Maschenweite scheint ganz schön grob zu sein. Hol mal nen 2BSHF* aus dem Schank und stülpe den mal darüber. 

Ich denk, dann bleibt mehr hängen. Wenn nicht ist doch alles schick. 

Der Pflanzenfilter ist nützlich, aber ein wenig klein. Man spricht in Forenkreisen von 1/3 Teichfläche.

Probier mal den 2BSHF* und dann sehen wir weiter.

Grüße

Thomas

* 2BSHF -> 2 Beinstrumphosenfilter, hat das optimale Siebmaß für den Gartenteich.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Thomas, interessant dein 2BSHF
Tatsächlich habe ich heute eine 1B-Variante installiert. Wie muss ich mir denn das mit den 2 Beinen vorstellen? Ineinander oder wie.
Lg Eva


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

2B wird nebeneinander geschalten. 
Linkes Bein und Rechtes Bein. 

Ich trage die Dinger ja nicht und muß es Dir erklären...  

1BSHF geht auch, hat aber weniger Filtervolumen wie ein 2BSHF.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Besten Dank für deine Erklärung lieber Thomas, hab's kapiert (glaub ich). Für 2BHSF bräucht's aber 2 Eingänge und die habe ich nicht. Hast du denn sowas? Da würde ich doch gerne mal ein Bild davon sehen - ginge das?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Jetzt frag ich mich, wie Du in Deine Strumpfhose schlüpfst, die hat doch auch nur einen Eingang  aber 2 Ausgänge, einen fürs linke und einen fürs rechte Bein (Filtervolumen)



Liebe Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Guten Morgen Thomas,

du meinst die ganze Hose mit samt ihren zwei Beinen in den Vorfilter stopfen? 

Stelle mir gerade eine gefüllte vor  - da würde ich gerne mal ein Bild davon sehen. 
Pflegemaßnahemn wollte ich doch im Herbst starten, da dann endlich alle Kaulis ausgezogen sein sollten. Eigentlich hatte ich dies schon im Frühjahr machen wollen, aber angesichts von 5 Laichballen habe ich davon Abstand genommen. Der Plan isr dann ein modularer Aufbau mit Kammern, damit man da mal eingreifen kann. Wenn ich das nicht bald mache, ist da im Frühjahr kein Platz für Laichballen mehr...

LG Eva

Hat nicht jemand ein Foto eines funtionierenden Pfazenfilter?


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Kleiner Nachtrag: So klein ist der Filter gar nicht, das mit dem Drittel könnte sogar hinkommen. An Fischen gibt´s nur einen Schwarm Notropis (ca: 35) - jung und alt gemischt. Sonst gibt´s da nur __ Frösche, Libellenlarven, __ Taumelkäfer und sowas
LG Eva


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Eva,

man täucht sich bei Bildern immer sehr. 
Wie gehts dem 1BSHF? knakke voll?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Müssen diese Pflanzen aus dem Pflanzenfilter raus?*

Hallo Thomas,

das kann ich erst heute nachmittag feststellen - bin noch in der Arbeit. Ich vermute aber, dass da nicht so viel drin sein wird. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schonmal einen 1BSHF da hielt sich das in Grenzen. Ich könnte das aber auch noch austauschen - obwohl die einzige 2BSHF-Möglichkeit hat Laufmaschen - ob das mas macht?

LG Eva


----------

